# Nucanoe?



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with this brand of yak? Planning on fly fishing out of whatever yak I end up buying.

Thanks


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So here's my NuCanoe experience. I have the fortune of getting to take a bunch of different boats out for test drives. I fish rivers almost exclusively, and quite honestly never even considered a NuCanoe as an option. But I thought I'd give one a test drive just for the fun of it.
Holy Cow! I'm so glad I did. First of all, it's the most comfortable boat out there. I paddled a 12 footer and had the raised seat that looks like a bass chair. The sitting position and feel is like sitting in a nice office chair.
Secondly, it's the most stable thing out there. I can stand in a lot of kayaks, but this was different. I felt like I was on the front deck of a much larger boat. I never considered my balance, or wobbly in the slightest way. VERY, VERY super stable boat for standing. And in regards to fly fishing, the deck is completely clean for stripped line.
But where it really surprised me was the handling. I figured it would handle like a barge. Very much the opposite. You can turn that boat on a dime...and when it turns it keeps it's momentum. It's amazing. The seat can also slide forward and backward along the entire length of the boat, so you can "trim" the boat a little by moving the seat. I kept it where the front end of the boat was just a whiff higher, which allows that boat to be extremely maneuverable.
Columbus Kayak is the place to call to arrange a test paddle. They have a bunch in stock most of the time. 
If I was a fly fisherman, the only choice would be 10 footer or 12 footer.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I just started my 3rd year owning a 10 foot Nucanoe and you'd have to fight me to give it up.
I bought the 10 foot for at age 66 I wanted something stable but yet be able to haul it around by myself.

Mine has never given me any trouble and I use it on inland waters and also Sandusky Bay in search of crappies.

It can take rough water without tipping over but you have to use common sense and I never exceed 3 1/2 footers in the bay.
At the time I bought it , it was on the higher end of pricing but I liked the way I could just rise and stand up in it without doing the nifty-shifty.
As for fishing it can be rigged like all others the way you want.

I did also purchase a trolley to help haul around and what a heaven sent device this has turned out to be.

The best thing to do is to take it for a test ride first to find if that's what your looking for.
My son even uses it to ride wake at the beach when it's rough and has a ball.
Good Luck,
JimG


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow Bubba this looks really good for a guy my size... the 12 ft especially. How does it handle in fast water? I'm 90% river these days. Ya'll have raised me up right lol


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I took it down a skinny river twice; once with an 80 pound dog up front...it's amazingly agile. It has no business being that maneuverable, but it is. I made a bunch of other guys paddle it and they all had the same reaction.
Check one out. You'll be impressed.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am going to do just that Bubba. And at less than 1200 seems like a real good price. Only worry I have is going through real fast water that is rocky and skinny. Seems like that keel would get caught but looks like it's super hard to tip. They have a real nice YouTube channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fast and skinny wasn't a problem for me.
I'm a 175 lbs plus 80 for the dog, and we rolled right over stuff that would stop my canoe. It floats really high in the water due to the weight capacity.
As far as fast water, it laughs at it. It just almost has no reaction to wave trains etc....just rolls right over them without flinching.
I'd like to get the oar kit, for fishing rivers like the New River or Allegheny...use it like a drift boat...


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info and endorsements. I will definitely go down to Columbus kayak to try one out.


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I have the 12ft. Nucanoe. Bubbagon's assessment is spot on. It is extremely stable and manueverable. It is easy to stand up in but I still bought the stand-up bar. The bar can hold your paddle while fishing for easy access. (stand and paddle) I like leaning against it while standing and its useful pulling fat guys out of the seat. You can really sink some money into them if you try. If you get one send me a pm sometime and maybe we can get out.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Probably going to be a purchase for me in the spring. I've got to figure out a way to haul it around on or behind the car so that I can load and unload it myself. I'm typically a solo fisherman. I'll will let you know when I get it. It would be fun to go out and do some paddling/fishing.


----------

